# What Box Set are you watching?



## Moonbat

In the vein of "What Music are you listening to Right now?" and "What Film are you watching?" I thought I create this thread for Box sets, as they are usually TV series (although we have a few that are films either for a specific director or an actor) I put it here. 

Recently box sets have become a staple of our viewning time table, so I'll start.

Presently we are 7 episodes of the way through *Band of Brothers* (which is technically half of a *Band of Brothers/Pacific* box set (only £29!! bargin) and we also started *30 Rock season 1* this weekend (have watched about 4 episodes) both are very good (and very different)

Recently we were blown away by the *Game of Thrones* box set (devoured in a weekend) and have been pleasantly surprised by *True Blood series 1.*


----------



## Rodders

I love "power discing" through DVD box sets.  

I've just finished watching series 5 of the Office and series 1 of the Walking Dead. Space: Above and Betond will be my next purchase. Oh, and i really want to watch Babylon 5 from start to finish again.


----------



## Perpetual Man

What a great idea for a thread. I've just started to work my way through some of the boxsets I've had for ages but never got round to watching.

Currently watching the second (and final) season of 'Life' starring Damien Lewis. An unusual Police procedural, it may have only lasted two seasons, but I still find it one of the most entertaining shows of that type that I have ever seen.


----------



## Dave

*The Godfather parts 1,2 & 3.* Does that count? I just bought it but haven't watched them yet.

I have a huge number of films on DVD but for some reason I haven't bought very many TV series, and those were mainly comedies - *Spaced, Young Ones, Fawlty Towers*

I do have *Firefly, Alien Nation and Planet of the Apes *TV series box sets. And I thoroughly recommend those three TV series.


----------



## Foxbat

Just finished *True Blood* Season 3. Good but starting to get a bit silly.
Now, I've just started watching *The Walking Dead* Season 1 to bring me up to speed before getting season 2 in august.


----------



## Mouse

All my boxsets are packed away, but I'm watching TV series online. 4oD is pretty good if you're in the UK as they have all old stuff on there too. (And it's legal, of course.)

Recently watched the UK *Queer as Folk* (starring Aidan Gillen AKA Littlefinger in GoT). And am pondering watching *Misfits*, as I see they've got that on there too.


----------



## FeedMeTV

Ah Mouse, I highly recommend Misfits.

Currently watching the boxset of *Frasier* and series one of *X-Files*.


----------



## Mouse

I will definitely check it out when I have the time! It looks good.


----------



## Perpetual Man

I'll second that about Misfits Mouse. Excellent series, like Alphas but at a higher volume.

Have finished Life and forgot how good it was, the ending feels a little rushed - and there are a few unfinished dangly bits, but at least it was given a proper conclusion. Some great one-liners and quirks.

Now moving on to the first season of Quantum Leap. Oh boy!


----------



## Moonbat

*Quantum Leap*? That brings back memories. 

Well we finished *Band of Brothers* and are ploughing our way through *30 Rock season 1*, which is very funny. Got quite a few on our shelves that we haven't started including, but not limited to, *Life on Mars*, *Downton Abbey*, *The bridge*


----------



## mosaix

Morse, Father Ted, Red Dwarf


----------



## Mouse

Perpetual Man said:


> I'll second that about Misfits Mouse. Excellent series, like Alphas but at a higher volume.



Sounds good! (Did you know, Alphas series 2 starts soon!)


----------



## Susan Boulton

Boardwalk Empire. Fringe season two. SGU seasons one and two.


----------



## Glaysher

Seinfeld


----------



## Perpetual Man

And tonight I will be introducing Mrs Perp to the delights of the Evil Dead


----------



## Dozmonic

Always always always going through Big Bang Theory 1-4


----------



## Alex The G and T

So... I was watching my daughter graduate from high school yesterday.

Behind the scenes of the solemn rites, and oratorial excrescences; the graduates were entertaining themselves, bopping beach balls and balloons into the air overhead.

Bye and bye, much to the amusement of some parents, the dismay of others; an inflatable Luv doll appeared, wafting over the heads of the students...

***
Oops... excuse me... for a minute I thought that the title of this thread was, "What Sex Bot are you watching?"

Never mind...


----------



## Perpetual Man

Doz - finished BBT season 4 just before I watched Life, really great box sets, and I enjoyed them no end.

Alex... words fail me


----------



## Rodders

I bought Space: Above and Beyond last week so i'm slowly going through that. I never watched it when it was on originally so it's all pretty new to me. It's OK so far. 

I'm dying to rewatch Babylon 5 again, but until my friend gives me back my box sets, i can't.  I


----------



## FireDragon-16

In my house we are continually watching *Frasier *or *The Big Bang Theory*. A new one is *Cheers, *and my brother is obsesssed with *Friends. *We also watch *The Walking Dead *and are eagerly anticipating the release of season 2 on DVD as well as the season 3 premiere.
I have *CSI: New York* 1-3, *Leverage *1-3, and *NCIS *1-5...can anyone tell we watch a lot of tv?


----------



## bob393

I just got Harsh Relm for father day. Checking it out tonight.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Still on Quantum Leap, but slipped easily into season 2 (Season 1 was a short season so I'll be on this set a little longer)


----------



## Foxbat

Just got myself *The Twilight Zone* season one (1959). Thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## PTeppic

*Porridge*


----------



## Huttman

I too have bought the first four seasons of The Big Bang theory and watched them in no time flat. I love that show. My wife laughs lovingly at me because I get so much of the inside (sci-fi) jokes/references.


----------



## Moonbat

Still watching *30 Rock* season 1, it is really rather hilarious. I had heard it was good, but I'm more and more impressed with it with each episode.


----------



## Moonbat

Well we've finished *30 rock season one*, and have purchased season 2, but I think we need to get through some unwatched films before we start another box set, we now have three shelves of unwatched films.


----------



## reiver33

Just finished Dollhouse season 1, having not caught it when originally aired (WTF with the last episode?). I've ordered season 2.

I've just finished the first part of Battlestar Galactia (new version) which I really enjoyed, even though I know the ending sucks....

PS I'd recommend 'Total Recall 2070' - the series is available from Amazon Canada (think of it as 'Blade Runner - The Series').


----------



## SiobhanT

I got a tv and dvd player for my birthday, box sets have become my new favourite thing, I've been buying them really cheaply from CEX, which is amazing.
I've just finished ER seasons 2 and 3, and started season 1 of The Wire and Nip/Tuck. The two contrast pretty oddly, I love The Wire three episodes in, but I think after a long day at work it's a bit too heavy, Nip/Tuck is anything but.


----------



## Moonbat

Just added to our box set collection, with *Deadwood season 1*. Got a few to get through (*30 rock s2, the bridge, downton abbey*) before we can start on that one though. I bump it up the waiting list as it is supposed to be very good.


----------



## Perpetual Man

The first season of Deadwood is spectacular, MB. Although it remains superb through later seasons it does lose a little bit simply by the fact that it keeps as though it is building toward something, but the tension never gets popped. (If you read up on the history of some of the main characters and the town itself there was plenty they could have done!)

The first season though... that takes some beating, probably the best, most realistic portrayal of the old west that there has been. 

(Just be ready for the language!)

As for me, just started Quantum Leap S3


----------



## Python

The Sopranos. 

Then I'm going to watch Jericho, I've never heard of it before, I saw it on Netflix and thought it looked good.


----------



## Allegra

Started *Damages*, watched 6 episodes of 1st season over the weekend, very enjoyable and the cast is excellent. Glenn Close is amazing!


----------



## Moonbat

After finishing *30 rock season 2*, we moved onto *The Bridge (Bron|Broen)*, a Swedish/Danish crime drama. I have to say that it is very good. Not only have we had two cameos (that we spotted) by actors from *The Killing* (another brilliant example of *Nordic Noir*) but it has been engaging, amusing and thrilling.
We can't decide if the theme song is in English or not, we keep hearing snatches of phrases but then something that we can't understand, so it could be a mix.
We are on episode 89 of 10 already. Will probably finish it today.


----------



## Foxbat

Got myself a copy of Canadian 70's SF series *The Starlost* on DVD. I've never seen it and I can't remember it ever being shown in the UK. I'm going to start watching this once I finish *The Twilight Zone*(1960) season 2


----------



## Rodders

I have just finished watching 30 Rock seasons 1 to 5 back to back. Superb. 

I have Space: Above and Beyond at home and i'm really looking forward to watching it.


----------



## Moonbat

We watched *Deadwood series 1*, it was very good. Not sure if we'll do another box set for a while, got a whole bunch of mmmovies to get through.


----------



## Foxbat

Started working my way through Starlost (apparently created by Harlan Ellison but he fell out with the producers and is credited as Cordwainer Bird). It's okay for its time but lacks something to make it stand out from the crowd. Having said that, I've only watched three episodes so far so it may improve as it goes along.


----------



## clovis-man

Just finished season (series) 5 of *Doc Martin*. Great from start to finish. there are vague rumors of a possible 6th season, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Galliana

We started watching the 'Heroes' boxset last night.

I missed it when it was on TV and saw it on sale so thought we would give it a go..

We only saw the 1st one, which seemed okay.

Anyone else seen it?


----------



## Kylara

Heroes, ah yes...good first series, alright second series, then they started making it up as they went along (no seriously they did, there's an interview with the writers/actors somewhere about it)

We're currently working through Spartacus, Atlantis, Dollhouse, Rome (season 2); and I'm working through a Stanley Kubrick remastered Blu-Ray boxset, which I am enjoying greatly - when I have a spare 4 hours at least!


----------



## FireDragon-16

We picked up season 1 of *21 Jump Street*. It's pretty funny, and even my little brother (who thinks anything pre-1995 is fairly crappy) loves it


----------



## Rodders

I'm now watching (and thoroughly enjoying)Space:Above and Beyond. Sure, it looks a little dated but the stories are still good and the characters are getting more interesting? Shame this didn't go on for more than the one season. 

Makes me kinda think that the 90's were a golden decade for TV science fiction. This, Babylon 5, ST: DS9, the X-Files etc. or was a great time, don't you think?


----------



## Moonbat

Well we haven't started *Downton Abbey* yet, probably putting it off as it isn't our kind of thing, but we bought *30 Rock season 3* and are really enjoying it 'I worked the day shift at the graveyard and the graveyard shift at the day centre' also I managed to find *Warehouse 13 season 2* and although Sonia hates it (mainly due to the poor acting) I love it for the artifacts and am really happy to hear that it is in its fourth season. Yay!


----------



## HoopyFrood

A couple of Christmases ago, when I visited Home, my mum had been given *Downton Abbey* as a present...and it sucked me right in. It's strangely addictive viewing and it's pretty much all because of the characters! 

No One's introduced me to *Trailer Park Boys* and we watch an episode pretty much every night. We're onto series four already. It's so very funny, again down to the great characters. Bubbles is just brilliant.


----------



## Sapha

Almost finished watching _Life On Mars_ (UK version) for the bazillioneth time. Loses nothing each time around, sublime. I have also been slowly making my way through _Space:1999_...and I have been thoroughly enjoying it. I find the outdated SFX strangely addictive.


----------



## Moonbat

Well we have nearly finished *30 Rock season 3*, we started *Downton Abbey* (but weren't that impressed) have just started *the Trip* with Steve Coogan and Rob Brydan.

I'm amazed to see how many series of the American Office there are, its at least 6 now, considering the UK Office only had 2 series and a Christmas special I think that is quite amazing. Not seen much of it, but what I have is good with some great actors in.


----------



## Kylara

Just started Ghost in a Shell (well I have, the bf has seen it many times before...) so far so good...


----------



## Rodders

Flight of the Conchords season 2. I really hope there's third series.


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Just finished Fringe season Four, and The Walking Dead season Two has shown up in the box - good timing!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Moonbat

> Flight of the Conchords season 2. I really hope there's third series.


 
There isn't one, yet. But the two have (seemingly) gone their seperate ways.
Brett won an Oscar for the 'Am I a man or a muppet' song in the recent mupet films. I have seen Jermaine in a film or two, but I think season two kind of ended things off with them (spoiler) back in NZ


We have finished 30Rock season 3, and have started on season 4.
We are interested in getting Breaking Bad, so that might be our next one.


----------



## Kylara

For my birthday my bf put a load of anime on my external HDD so that we can go trough them all...I am very much looking forward to it!


----------



## FireDragon-16

Picked up seasons 4 & 5 of CSI: NY on sale the other night. Watching those like crazy.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Halfway tyhrough the tv series of 'V'. It really is terrible, not a patch on the 'mini-seres', and the acting and storylines at at times ludicrous, but I'm going to see it through.


----------



## clovis-man

Not really a box set, but have started watching the very first episodes of *Bones* in HD on Netflix streaming. Wow. The first shows of the series seem much more gripping than the latest ones with all the romance muddling things.


----------



## Connavar

I saw *Prime Suspect 3* DVD and was impressed alot again by Helen Mirren and Lynda La Plante. No disrepct to quality works like Queen Elizabeth HBO mini, The Queen film but Mirren best acting work is in Prime Suspect. Jane Tennison is immensly fascinating character on her own.

Lynda La Plante has written crime books and i wonder if she is as great in police stories without Helen Mirren. Is her written books up to her screenplay.


----------



## Rodders

I want to get a Blu Ray player next week. I'm thinking of getting the Farscape box set and watching it from start to finish.


----------



## Moonbat

Well I finished *Warehouse 13* series 3 (quite an amazing finale) and *Breaking Bad* series one just arrived, so we have plenty to get on with.

Still working through *30 rock* series 4.


----------



## Moonbat

Finished *Breaking Bad* season 1, Wow! what a cool program. We both really enjoyed it, we actually watched 5 episodes in 1 day, which is a shame as there were only 7 in this season. We will probably have to get the next season now, really enjoyed it and ate it up.


----------



## Rodders

The League of Gentlemen series 1 through to 3. I didn't watch it when it was originally on TV, so it was al quite new to me. What a dark show.


----------



## Moonbat

Breakaing bad season 2 arrived this morning. Hurrah!


----------



## Moonbat

Finished *Breaking bad season 2*, and during a lunchtime visit to Newton Abbot we managed to pick up *season 3.* Watched 3 episodes already and loving it. It is one of the best series we have come across.

Sonia is watching *6 feet under* whilst I'm busy and she says it isn't a patch on *Breaking Bad*


----------



## Connavar

Moonbat said:


> Finished *Breaking bad season 2*, and during a lunchtime visit to Newton Abbot we managed to pick up *season 3.* Watched 3 episodes already and loving it. It is one of the best series we have come across.
> 
> Sonia is watching *6 feet under* whilst I'm busy and she says it isn't a patch on *Breaking Bad*



Welcome to Heisenberg fan club 

Lucky you i miss the feeling i had last year watching season 2 and 3.


----------



## ctg

Yep, lucky indeed and I class it as a science fiction for the fact that they show so many scientific things in it.


----------



## Allegra

Moonbat said:


> Sonia is watching *6 feet under* whilst I'm busy and she says it isn't a patch on *Breaking Bad*


 
*Six Feet Under* is one of the most complex, profound and emotionally charged TV series I've ever watched. It can be a bit heavy sometimes but it really touches your soul. The ending of the series final espisode is a masterpiece.


----------



## Moonbat

Well We have now finished *Series 3 of Breaking bad*, and started on *Series 4* tonight. Still loving in, and surprising that we saw a trailer for season 4 when we went to the cinema at the weekend, it made it look really exciting, lots of explosions and what-not.

I wonder how accurate the chemistry is, would a chemist actually find it good, or would they scoff at it?


----------



## Moonbat

Finished *Breaking Bad Series 4* (no more to buy until the next series is released) but this is one fo the best shows we have ever seen, up there with *Sopranos*, *The Wire* and *Game of Thrones*.
I'm also half way through* Fringe series 1* and loving Walter
Then yesterday we bought *Dexter series 1 -5*, so plenty to watch.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Having taken a break from Quantum Leap while I caught up with a film or two, I've surprised myself by coming back the The Game of Thrones instead.

Any why not?


----------



## ctg

Moonbat said:


> Finished *Breaking Bad Series 4* (no more to buy until the next series is released) but this is one fo the best shows we have ever seen, up there with *Sopranos*, *The Wire* and *Game of Thrones*.



Did you like the ending?


----------



## Moonbat

Yes, cool ending, they could have finished it all there but I hear there is a fifth season.


----------



## cyrusDCmonster

i just finished rewatching the wire (my favourite show for record) for the 3rd time since january.  about to watch Luther.


----------



## Moonbat

*Luther* is brilliant "ALICE!" 1st season is the best, but 2nd season has a great opening 2 episodes (I think it is two) shame it is only about 4 episodes long. Idris Elba is one cool dude.

We have started watching *Dexter*, we got series 1-5 to watch, about 8 eps thorugh series 1. It has got better, but not as good a *Breaking Bad*.

Also I have just started series 2 of* fringe*, and I'm loving it. Really great show. I heard some people saying that series 1 and 2 were good but 3 and 4 got too convoluted. I am looking forward to seeing how twisty it gets with all the alternate universe shenanigans.


----------



## Moonbat

Well tonight we started *season 4 of Dexter*. It has certainly got better, but some episodes stand out as being more thrilling than others.
Looks like John Lithgow is our killer this time round, which is good as I do like him.

Possibly going to get the missus season 1 of *An American Haunting* (I think that is the title) for Crimbo. Hoping to get more *fringe* too.


----------



## Foxbat

Just finished season 2 of *Babylon 5* and now just starting to watch *The Water Margin*. Haven't seen this since I was a kid and thoroughly enjoying it once more


----------



## Foxbat

Only four episodes to go in The Water Margin and it's as good as I remember it. I'm utterly hooked despite its age. 

One criticism - this DVD box set is a straight port from video tape. On the whole it's fairly reasonable but there are places when you get those thin lines of distortion indicative of a slightly worn tape. Sound is stereo and not too bad but there are a couple of episodes where the sound dips a bit. It's a shame they didn't spend a bit of time restoring this. I paid £50 for it  so expected a bit better quality.


----------



## Riddick

Watching House a lot recently. I have all but the last season on DVD so I could sit here and watch House for days... literally haha


----------



## Mouse

Mouse said:


> And am pondering watching *Misfits*, as I see they've got that on there too.



And six months later... Watched the first episode today. I've asked for the boxset for Christmas so I figured I'd better actually watch some and see if I liked it! I did like it. I hope I do get it for Christmas now.


----------



## Foxbat

Started watching season one of *Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea.*
Great for its time


----------



## Juliana

We are currently workng our way through *How I Met Your Mother* (on season 2 so far) and loving it. Also I recently discovered *Firefly*, very cool. Am about half way through (hubby not fussed about this one, though).

Netflix, not box set, but same principle.

We're planning a big re-watch of *Game of Thrones* for next year before the next season starts.


----------



## Moonbat

After finishing 5 seasons of *Dexter* in about a month, we have moved onto *The Walking Dead*, not far through yet but hoping for good things.


----------



## Mouse

I did get the boxset of Misfits for Christmas and just finished watching series one yesterday and watched the first ep of series two today. Very good stuff. Will miss Nathan when Robert leaves though.


----------



## allmywires

Yay Misfits!

I've been working my way through all the Futurama episodes I've missed for one reason or another. My favourite animated series by far.


----------



## nerd literature

just finished season 4 of Fringe and working my way through Farscape


----------



## Connavar

Mouse said:


> I did get the boxset of Misfits for Christmas and just finished watching series one yesterday and watched the first ep of series two today. Very good stuff. Will miss Nathan when Robert leaves though.



The first 2 season are pure awesome. Nathan is so funny.  S3 had a good ending for the series it felt like and S4 is so horrible that it tainted the memory of the first 3 seasons for me.

Enjoy while you can is all i can say about season 4.....


----------



## Mouse

Ooh ok. I've only got the first three series, I guess that's cos the 4th one has only just come out.


----------



## FeedMeTV

Watching the Buffy boxset, still on season 1 at the moment.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

We just got this gigantic box set of the Canadian comedy series _The Red Green Show_.  It's a bit hard to explain if you are not familiar with it, but it's sort of a spoof of handyman/outdoor sports kinds of shows.  Very silly, and quite funny.

Other box sets in our collection (or that we have watched, and no longer own) include _The Twilight Zone_ (original series), _Night Gallery_, _Star Trek_ (the original series), _Kung Fu_, _Land of the Lost_, _The Kids in the Hall_, _SCTV_ (not complete; I don't think a complete set exists), _The Prisoner_, _The Outer Limits_ (original series), and _Danger Man_.  As you can see, we lean to old stuff.


----------



## Moonbat

Well we are now on to *Season 6 of Dexte*r (about 3/4 of the way through) pretty good, but some duff episodes.
We watched *season 2 of Broadwalk empire* which had its moments, very enjoyable. 
Wanted *Fringe season 3* for Christmas but didn't get it, so will probably purchase it soon, in the meantime I'm working through *24*, but started on season 3 (not bad so far, a bit to american hero and cliche for my liking)


----------



## FireDragon-16

I got season 6 of *NCIS *for christmas. Don't ask why, but that made me decide that I needed to watch the show from the beginning so I've been going through the show in order. 

Just finished season 2 last night. Planning on starting 3 either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Moonbat

We have finished season 6 of Dexter, not bad but not the best, and are now onto..well we are split between *season 5 of 30 Rock*, *season 7 of Curb your enthusiasm* and *Season 5 of Madmen*.

Still got to start on *An American Horror Story season 1*, but I think we are saving that one for later.

Oh, and I got *season 3 of Fringe* and have watch 1 episode so far, ooh, it is good.


----------



## Maw

Flash forward and Eureka at the mo. 
Really impressed with both. The script in Eureka is awesome, quick and funny and the acting is top notch. 
Flashforward is gripping and the story is edited well for cliffhangers etc. Although I have heard it's not a satisfying book or series.


----------



## FireDragon-16

We received *Big Bang Theory *season 5 for Christmas and we were finally able to get a DVD player working so we could finish the season . Love that show!

Personally, I've been rewatching all my NCIS, currently on disc 3 of season 3.


----------



## Moonbat

Just started series 1 of *American Horror Show*, seems a bit wierd, maybe too many horror tropes crammed into one show, but we will see (if I can sleep at night)


----------



## Rodders

I just ordered the Farscape blue ray box set, so I think I'm going to powerdisc my way through that. I wonder why The Peacekeeper Wars hasn't made the translation yet. 

Still hoping for Babylon 5 to make it across.


----------



## Moonbat

T'was my birthday just over a week ago, and on Saturday we saw some friends who bought me *Game of Thrones Series 2*.
We started watching it Saturday night and are already 8 episodes through it, it's such a shame they only have 10 episodes a season, still much better than the 6 episodes that *Walking Dead season1* had.
Also we finished *American Horror Story* last week, wasn't bad, very Rosemary's Baby-esque in places, but a bit of poor ending.

Can't wait for the next episode of GOT s2, ep 9, has a 9.5 rating on IMDB.


----------



## Rodders

The Office: An American Workplace Season 6. 

I love this show.


----------



## FireDragon-16

Felt like going back to when I was younger for a bit so I managed to get seasons 1 & 2 of Justice League from my library and watched those. Oh so many memories of good kids shows *sigh*

After that, moved on to current age and am working my way through season 1 of Grimm. Next I plan on watching season 2 of Leverage (again).

Not sure if it's sad or not that this is how I'm spending my spring break...


----------



## Moonbat

My Ma visited this weekend (Saturday) and loaned us *Homeland series 1*, we are now on Episode 10 (of 12 - I think) and it is pretty good, not the best but good enough to keep us occupied this weekend. I would really like to see the original series, I bet it is better than the US remake, but I'll probably never find it in the shops here.


----------



## Connavar

Moonbat said:


> My Ma visited this weekend (Saturday) and loaned us *Homeland series 1*, we are now on Episode 10 (of 12 - I think) and it is pretty good, not the best but good enough to keep us occupied this weekend. I would really like to see the original series, I bet it is better than the US remake, but I'll probably never find it in the shops here.



Homeland is very good and season 2 is even more thrilling, strong acting by Damian Lewis.  

The original series is available in Netflix, i have seen it there but not watched it. 

I doubt its better because its not a pro,orignal series by BBC or from Australia being remade by US.  Its an Israel series and they are not known for their tv shows.


----------



## Moonbat

> I doubt its better because its not a pro,orignal series by BBC or from Australia being remade by US.  Its an Israel series and they are not known for their tv shows.


 
True, but I think it might have more emotional resonance being that it'll be between Israel and Palestine, and so the conversion to Islam might be more shocking and the proximity of a true terrorist attack that much more believable.

To be fair I think there are plenty of shows that aren't BBC or Oz being remade, take *the Killing* and *the Bridge* as two examples. We actually have three series of *Spiral*, A French police drama to watch that is supposed to be pretty good.

We have now finished Homeland, not bad but a bit of an anticlimax (is it wrong that I wanted him to blow up the vice president?) Sonia received all 5 seasons of *6 Feet Under* today so she'll be busy, I've still got *Fringe* season 4 to finish and then it'll be onto something else


----------



## Connavar

Moonbat said:


> True, but I think it might have more emotional resonance being that it'll be between Israel and Palestine, and so the conversion to Islam might be more shocking and the proximity of a true terrorist attack that much more believable.
> 
> To be fair I think there are plenty of shows that aren't BBC or Oz being remade, take *the Killing* and *the Bridge* as two examples. We actually have three series of *Spiral*, A French police drama to watch that is supposed to be pretty good.
> 
> We have now finished Homeland, not bad but a bit of an anticlimax (is it wrong that I wanted him to blow up the vice president?) Sonia received all 5 seasons of *6 Feet Under* today so she'll be busy, I've still got *Fringe* season 4 to finish and then it'll be onto something else



Emotional resonance doesnt make a good tv show on its own just saying that.  Who knows it can be a great tv show.  I will watch it eventually and can see for sure if its better than the remake.

Sweden/Denmark has long history of making film,tv shows specially in crime genre.  Some countries in Europe are more advance,better than US,other countries like Sweden/Denmark,UK in crime.


----------



## Connavar

Speaking about DVD, im watching right now *Chuck Season 5*,  a new fav series i missed when it was on tv in recent years and thought it was a lame nerd series buts its actually pretty fun, good spy action comedy.  

I dont watch tv on tv anymore.  I saw Chuck season 1-4 on Netflix and just got the DVDs for season 5 from Lovefilm.   Frankly tv shows are better watching whole season in few days format.


----------



## Rodders

Arrested development. I'd not seen this at all but I've heard a lot about it. All good. I must say that two series in and I'm not disappointed. Very, very funny.


----------



## Ashley R

Re-watching Fringe Season 4 as the new fifth series on order.


----------



## Connavar

Rodders said:


> Arrested development. I'd not seen this at all but I've heard a lot about it. All good. I must say that two series in and I'm not disappointed. Very, very funny.



How are you watching this?  DVD?  Netflix?

I have started watching it on Netflix they have the first 3 seasons before they start sending the new S4 they have bought in.   Its very funny, quirky.  Refreshingly funny in different fake documentary style.  I had seen only few random eps before.   I never like Modern Family series because they are a total rip off of Arrested Development.


----------



## Rodders

I bought a DVD box set.


----------



## Foxbat

All 5 seasons of *Rab C. Nesbitt*.


----------



## Moonbat

We've finally started *Spiral*, a French crime drama that, although we are only on episode 2 of season 1, seems pretty good. Not sure how it will all pan out, but looking pretty good so far.

*Fringe season 5* is out now on DVD and I'm resisting it for now, but I'm sure I'll soon cave in and gobble it up in a fortnight's worth of lunchbreaks.


----------



## Connavar

Moonbat said:


> We've finally started *Spiral*, a French crime drama that, although we are only on episode 2 of season 1, seems pretty good. Not sure how it will all pan out, but looking pretty good so far.
> 
> *Fringe season 5* is out now on DVD and I'm resisting it for now, but I'm sure I'll soon cave in and gobble it up in a fortnight's worth of lunchbreaks.



Are you a long time Fringe fan or a new one like me?

I saw in Netflix Season 1 to season 4 last month and i fell for the complex,weird SF stories.  I think it has become my fav alltime SF show that isnt Battlestar Galactica.  I think its better,more original,complex than X-Files that it is similar too.

Like you i have been waiting for Season 5 DVD but im thinking about almost daily if im gonna buy the import DVD from UK that is much more expensive than usual because its not realesed in Sweden yet.


----------



## Moonbat

Because of people on this forum raving about it I decided to buy season 1 of fringe (would have been better off buying seasons 1-3 in  bigger box set) and watched it fairly quickly. I think I've been watching fringe for about 3 maybe 4 months, I have waited between seasons to get the next one, and its worked out quite well as now season 5 (the final season) is available.
I do like it, it is sort of x-files like but deeper on the sci fi front and not so alien obsessed. I did have some issues with it early on, but now I'm quite happy with the way they took the story. The odd episode is a dud, but mostly it is very good.


----------



## Moonbat

We have recently watched *Season 2 of The Walking dead*, which was much better than season 1 and now I'm looking forward to season 3 at the end of Oct. Today we started *season 5 of Breaking Bad* (I think it might only be the first half of the season) which is brilliant.
I am also getting through *season 5 of Fringe*, which is pretty good, but so far season 4 was better. Let's hope it improves.


----------



## Glisterspeck

Rodders said:


> Arrested development. I'd not seen this at all but I've heard a lot about it. All good. I must say that two series in and I'm not disappointed. Very, very funny.



Recently rewatched all the previous seasons too, to get ready for the new Netflix season. 

Also Borgia on Netflix, which is not the showtime production, but some other. Liked it.

Last weekend I went through all the available episodes for House of Cards, which is a Netflix production about a congressman (a fictional majority whip). I felt it was ok.


----------



## Bick

Downton Abbey! Brilliant


----------



## Foxbat

Just finished watching Nigel Kneale's (he of Quatermass fame) 1970s series *Beasts*. Basically a set of six spooky tales (or should that be tails) with an animalistic flavour. Dodgy sets and poor SFX cannot camouflage quality.


----------



## Moonbat

Finished Fringe, pretty good but a bit sentimental at the end.
Just got *Dexter season 7*, two episodes in already. Will probably devour this one as both me and the missus like it.


----------



## leah36

I'm working my way through Vampire Diaries season one at the moment and then next Bleach season 4


----------



## Foxbat

*The Tomorrow People* complete series. It's showing its age but reminding me of my long lost childhood.


----------



## Warren_Paul

Interesting that you should watch that, Foxbat, when the reboot of the show starts this month...


----------



## Foxbat

Warren_Paul said:


> Interesting that you should watch that, Foxbat, when the reboot of the show starts this month...


  I didn't know that. I wonder how it will compare to the original.


----------



## Warren_Paul

Sorry, must have got the dates wrong. I seem to remember seeing a first episode screening at the end of this month, but upon looking at the schedule again, it's now saying the show doesn't start until October.


----------



## Moonbat

We have just finished watching *Boardwalk Empire Season 3* which was brilliant and now we are torn between *The Walking Dead S3*, *Banshee* or *American Horror Story S2*. Watched the start of Banshee and it looks really good, anyone else seen this?


----------



## Foxbat

Working my way through the *Hammer House Of Horror*. Haven't seen it since it first aired all those years ago. Loving every minute of it


----------



## SevenStars

Life on Mars series 1.........Brilliant


----------



## Moonbat

Well we finished* Banshee*, it was pretty good, had moments that were brilliant and looked really well produced, but then moments of poor dialogue and cardboard acting. Overall wasn't a bad program.

Just finished Series 3 of *Walking Dead*, I liked it, they all seem to start a bit slow, but this one was good. It peaked around the middle maybe episode 8, but the second half wasn't as bad as people made out.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Currently going through The Office, American stylee on Netflix. Just finished the third season.

As iconic as the original is, I'm loving this one so much more. It's less awkward and with the long seasons you get to know and love the characters fully. My favourites change on an episode to episode basis, but I just love poor downtrodden Toby. And Andy, the nutcase.

The only thing that is a bit mean is the whole love triangle as I really like Karen and I loved when her and Pam were up to shenanigans together.

But thank god we've finally got some resolution between Pam and Jim cos that was driving me mad!


----------



## Moonbat

Well its been a while since I posted here so you can imagine we've watched fair few box sets. We started on *Whitechapel* and saw season 1 but didn't continue with 2&3 which we have. But our big enjoyment recently has been *Sons of Anarchy*, we have watched seasons *1 through 4* on Netflix, *5* arrived today on DVD. Also we gobbled up *Game of Thrones Season 3* (but we weren't that enthralled - except episode 9) and have nearly finished *Bates Motel* season 1, which is quite good, the young actor is very good and Vera Farmiga as Norma Bates is good too.


----------



## Cat's Cradle

My wife and I are working on 2 box sets....season 2 of Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles (we're really enjoying it), and season 1 of Pushing Daisies (which is really wonderful). Hope to start The Mighty Boosh soon!


----------



## Rafellin

Guilty Crown 

Because it's a stunning anime and because I have to sell my US BD collector's edition box set at the end of the week.


----------



## Moonbat

We have begun *Hannibal* the series, it is ok, nothing special in my opinion. I think Mads is good as Dr Lector but the whole thing is slow and I want him to come to life more.


----------



## Cat's Cradle

The Mighty Boosh!!


----------



## Dozmonic

Just got all the red dwarfs. Haven't watched them in the longest time. Now to cram it all in to 3 days off work!


----------



## PTeppic

Doctor Who, series four


----------



## Moonbat

Wow this thread was a long way down!

We've recently done *Mr Robot*, which started off really well but finished poorly.
Now we are onto *Vikings*, done season1, onto 2 and 3, really loving this, very well made.
We've also recently completed *American Horror 4 - Freak show*, which wasn't bad but we still think season2 has been the best.


----------



## reiver33

Blacklist Season 2

I've also just obtained a legitimate-looking Rubicon, The Complete Series - which apparently originated in China...


----------



## F.J. Hansen

I recently started *Doctor Who: The Key to Time*, *M*A*S*H* (Season 7), and *Mork & Mindy* (The Complete Series, currently on Season 1).


----------

